# Nero - Burn Process Failed - please help



## PKal88 (Jun 28, 2009)

<serial numbers removed>

Windows Vista 6.1
IA32
WinAspi: -

NT-SPTI used
Nero Version: 8.3.6.0
Internal Version: 8, 3, 6, 0
(Nero Express)
Recorder: <PIONEER DVDRW DVR-K17B>Version: 1.02 - HA 1 TA 0 - 8.3.6.0
Adapter driver: <IDE> HA 1
Drive buffer : 2000kB
Bus Type : via Inquiry data
Connected to MMC as unknown drive with class-nr : 1
Drive is autodetected - recorder class: Std. MMC recorder
CD-ROM: <PIONEER DVDRW DVR-K17B>Version: 1.02 - HA 1 TA 0 - 8.3.6.0
Adapter driver: <IDE>  HA 1

=== Scsi-Device-Map ===

=== CDRom-Device-Map ===
PIONEER DVDRW DVR-K17B E: CdRom0
=======================

AutoRun : 1
Excluded drive IDs: 
WriteBufferSize: 83886080 (0) Byte
BUFE : 0
Physical memory : 2047MB (2097151kB)
Free physical memory: 2047MB (2097151kB)
Memory in use : 24 %
Uncached PFiles: 0x0
Use Inquiry : 1
Global Bus Type: default (0)
Check supported media : Disabled (0)

28.6.2009
JukeBox (MP3, WMA, Nero Digital)
10:05:37 AM #1 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 450
LockMCN - completed sucessfully for IOCTL_STORAGE_MCN_CONTROL

10:05:39 AM #2 Text 0 File Isodoc.cpp, Line 6713
Iso document burn settings
------------------------------------------
Determine maximum speed : FALSE
Simulate : FALSE
Write : TRUE
Finalize CD : FALSE
Multisession : TRUE
Multisession type: : Start multisession
Burning mode : TAO
Mode : 1
ISO Level : 1 (Max. of 11 = 8 + 3 char)
Character set : ISO 9660
Joliet : TRUE
Allow pathdepth more than 8 directories : TRUE
Allow more than 255 characters in path : TRUE
Write ISO9660 ;1 file extensions : TRUE

10:05:39 AM #3 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3238
PIONEER DVDRW DVR-K17B
Buffer underrun protection activated

10:05:39 AM #4 ISO9660GEN -11 File Geniso.cpp, Line 3349
First writeable address = 0 (0x00000000)

10:05:40 AM #5 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1027
Removed 2 run-out blocks from end of track 0. Length: 144553 -> 144551.

10:05:40 AM #6 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3568
Turn on Track-At-Once, using CD-R/RW media

10:05:41 AM #7 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1027
Removed 2 run-out blocks from end of track 1. Length: 144553 -> 144551.

10:05:41 AM #8 Text 0 File FilesystemSettingsValidator.cpp, Line 142
FS Settings: using validator 'CUDFSettingsValidatorCD'
ParamMode = 'automatic', changing UDF partition type from 'physical' to 'physical'
Changing UDF revision from '1.02' to '1.02'

10:05:42 AM #9 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1027
Removed 2 run-out blocks from end of track 1. Length: 144553 -> 144551.

10:05:42 AM #10 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 311
Last possible write address on media: 359844 ( 79:59.69)
Last address to be written: 144552 ( 32:09.27)

10:05:42 AM #11 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 323
Write in overburning mode: NO (enabled: CD)

10:05:42 AM #12 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 2948
Recorder: PIONEER DVDRW DVR-K17B;
CDR code: 00 97 15 17; OSJ entry from: Ritek Co.
ATIP Data:
Special Info [hex] 1: C0 00 90, 2: 61 0F 11 (LI 97:15.17), 3: 4F 3B 46 (LO 79:59.70)
Additional Info [hex] 1: FF FF FF (invalid), 2: FF FF FF (invalid), 3: FF FF FF (invalid)

10:05:42 AM #13 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 497
>>> Protocol of DlgWaitCD activities: <<<
=========================================

10:05:42 AM #14 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 754
Setup items (after recorder preparation)
0: TRM_DATA_MODE1 ()
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 144553 (144553) = #144553/32:7.28
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/ required
-> TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 144551 blocks [E: PIONEER DVDRW DVR-K17B]
--------------------------------------------------------------

10:05:42 AM #15 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 956
Prepare [E: PIONEER DVDRW DVR-K17B] for write in TAO
DAO infos:
==========
MCN: ""
TOCType: 0x00; Session Closed, disc not fixated
Tracks 1 to 1: Idx 0 Idx 1 Next Trk
1: TRM_DATA_MODE1, 2048/0x00, FilePos 0 307200 296351744, ISRC ""
DAO layout:
===========
___Start_|____Track_|_Idx_|_CtrlAdr_|_____Size_|______NWA_|_RecDep__________
-150 | lead-in | 0 | 0x41 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
-150 | 1 | 0 | 0x41 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 1 | 0x41 | 144553 | 0 | 0x00
144553 | lead-out | 1 | 0x41 | 0 | 0 | 0x00

10:05:42 AM #16 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1027
Removed 2 run-out blocks from end of track 1. Length: 144553 -> 144551.

10:05:42 AM #17 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 240
SPTILockVolume - completed successfully for FSCTL_LOCK_VOLUME

10:05:42 AM #18 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 4359
Caching options: cache CDRom or Network-Yes, small files-No (<64KB)

10:05:42 AM #19 Phase 24 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1767
Caching of files started

10:05:42 AM #20 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 4481
Cache writing successful.

10:05:42 AM #21 Phase 25 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1767
Caching of files completed

10:05:42 AM #22 Phase 36 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1767
Burn process started at 10x (1,500 KB/s)

10:05:43 AM #23 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2673
Verifying disc position of item 0 (relocatable, disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #0

10:05:43 AM #24 Text 0 File MMC.cpp, Line 22530
Set BUFE: Buffer underrun protection -> ON

10:05:43 AM #25 Text 0 File ThreadedTransfer.cpp, Line 269
Pipe memory size 83836800

10:09:12 AM #26 Text 0 File MMC.cpp, Line 17306
<PIONEER DVDRW DVR-K17B> start Close Track #2

10:09:14 AM #27 SPTI -1176 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 214
CdRom0: SCSIStatus(x02) WinError(0) NeroError(-1176)
CDB Data: 0x51 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 
Sense Key: 0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
Sense Code: 0x72
Sense Qual: 0x03
Sense Area: 0x71 00 05 00 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 00 72 03 
Buffer x05061d00: Len x20

10:09:14 AM #28 CDR -1176 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1173
Session fixation error
E: PIONEER DVDRW DVR-K17B

10:09:14 AM #29 Text 0 File MMC.cpp, Line 17306
<PIONEER DVDRW DVR-K17B> start Close Track #2

10:09:16 AM #30 SPTI -1176 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 214
CdRom0: SCSIStatus(x02) WinError(0) NeroError(-1176)
CDB Data: 0x51 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 
Sense Key: 0x05 (KEY_ILLEGAL_REQUEST)
Sense Code: 0x72
Sense Qual: 0x03
Sense Area: 0x71 00 05 00 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 00 72 03 
Buffer x05061d00: Len x20

10:09:16 AM #31 CDR -1176 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1173
Session fixation error
E: PIONEER DVDRW DVR-K17B

10:09:16 AM #32 Phase 38 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1767
Burn process failed at 10x (1,500 KB/s)

10:09:16 AM #33 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 287
SPTIDismountVolume - completed successfully for FSCTL_DISMOUNT_VOLUME

10:09:19 AM #34 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 11450
DriveLocker: UnLockVolume completed

10:09:19 AM #35 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 450
UnLockMCN - completed sucessfully for IOCTL_STORAGE_MCN_CONTROL

Existing drivers:

Registry Keys:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon


----------



## midders (Jan 1, 1970)

The most common cause of burn failures is poor quality media; what brand are you using? CDfreaks generally recommends Verbatim or Taiyo Yuden media. As for software; ImgBurn seems to be the tool of choice, and it's free.

Sláinte

midders


----------



## PKal88 (Jun 28, 2009)

I use Memorex cd-r's and never had issues before. As for imgburn - I have that but it does not allow you to drag playlists and burn multiple sessions mp3 cd's.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Please do not post your serial numbers online. In the worst case, your own software may stop working if the activation shows more than one program using the same serial.

I removed your log file for the same reason. Please remove the serial numbers before re-posting.

What else do you have installed that loads drivers for optical drives (other burning programs, programs like MagicIso, DVD Info Pro, or any similar)?


----------



## PKal88 (Jun 28, 2009)

Elvandil - first off - thank you. I didn't pay attn when i copied the log file.

The only others i have installed that are similar are imgBurn and i guess iTunes. should i uninstall imgburn? is there a best way to uninstall other than their own uninstall options?

thanks again for your help...


----------



## PKal88 (Jun 28, 2009)

I've uninstalled all similar apps, used CCleaner.... and attempted to burn at slowest speed. Still failed... i think i might need to change some kind of setting within Nero but I don't know how or what to do...


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

If Ccleaner has been used before, and you use the registry cleaner part of it, it may very well be responsible for the problem, and many more to come. You might try restoring the backups of the registry entries (they are not real errors) and see what that does.

Also, test with the Filter Drivers Infotool and see what filter drivers are being loaded along with your optical drive drivers. I don't believe that ImgBurn is the problem, though iTunes may be. But all of those programs load drivers whether thay are running or not and can affect the burner program.

You could also try removing the drive from Device Manager and rebooting so that it can be reinstalled. If any registry entries have been hacked out, that may help to replace them.

Updating your SPTD Driver may be a good idea, too. This update addressed some incompatibilites with StarBurn and some other burners, so it may help with Nero, too.

Have you updated the drive's EEPROM at all?

There appear to be a lot of people having problems running their burners and iTunes. It may depend on the order they are installed, so if all else fails, even though it may make no difference, you could try uninstalling both, then installing iTunes followed by Nero.

There are also an awful lot of free burning programs that work very well. CDBurnerXP and Infra Recorder are ones I like and use a lot.


----------

